# lpe cai



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

any one used a lingenfelter cai and any other brand because i didnt feel alot of power gain so should i buy another one? i want some feedback form some one who tryed the lpe and any other brand


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i've tested the K&N, LPE and Volant. none of them were very impressive. the LPE and K&N suck in a lot of hot air and the Volant for instance only has a 3 1/4" tube (82mm) and all of them have a 90* bend right before the TB which seems to impede flow as measured by MAPs (manifold pressure). IMHO an OTRCAI is the only way to go.


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

im ordering a vararam intake right now and hopfully ill be happy with it but my concern is is it possible to use a nitrouse tb plate kit or fogger with it or is there no space ?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Q8 GTO said:


> im ordering a vararam intake right now and hopfully ill be happy with it but my concern is is it possible to use a nitrouse tb plate kit or fogger with it or is there no space ?


I'd take the money and buy some tint or something else other than a CAI.You'd get the same gain in hp too.lol


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> I'd take the money and buy some tint or something else other than a CAI.You'd get the same gain in hp too.lol


:lol: I'm still using my stock airbox


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Vararam is a great CAI if you ask me... hard to find an OTRCAI (Over the Radiator Cold Air Intake) for these cars unless you make one yourself like Svede or order one from Australia. Svede's OTRCAI is probably better then the Vararam... so if you feel like getting all itchy and screwing around with fiberglass.... you can make one too via his DIY OTRCAI guide. After doing a ton of fiberglass and gel coat work on my fathers boat with him.... I thought the vararam was a great buy instead of getting itchy as hell in fiberglass.

The Vararam is the first OTRCAI I've found for the Ls2 GTOs in the US. Its definitely better then any normal HOT air intake... although you should know that it is going to require a little work with a Dremel and part off wheel... or some other way of cutting the plastic bracket on the backside of the radiator. Just follow the instructions that come with it and you shouldn't have any problems. I would also advise you to take a towel and cover what you can of the engine and and around it. I did this because I didn't want little plastic shavings all over everything. I also had to cut the slanted red connector hose down about 1/2" in, so I could get the filter to sit down correctly in the tray in order to close the hood. 

Each GTO will be slightly different therefore some require more or less modification of the radiator bracket thing and the red connector hoses. Play around with the fit until you get it point correctly, centered and are able to close the hood. Oh... and don't tighten the pipe hoses too much... I stripped one of mine. But I do think you should do what the instructions say about letting the engine run for like 5-10 mins then re tightening the hose clamps in order to cold form the plastic and make a secure airtight fit.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GM4life said:


> :lol: I'm still using my stock airbox


Me too and if I ever buy a CAI,I'll know going in I'm doing it just for the looks.Nothing else.

And if I can't buy one at a huge discount I will never buy one.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> Vararam is a great CAI if you ask me... hard to find an OTRCAI (Over the Radiator Cold Air Intake) for these cars unless you make one yourself like Svede or order one from Australia. Svede's OTRCAI is probably better then the Vararam... so if you feel like getting all itchy and screwing around with fiberglass.... you can make one too via his DIY OTRCAI guide. After doing a ton of fiberglass and gel coat work on my fathers boat with him.... I thought the vararam was a great buy instead of getting itchy as hell in fiberglass.
> 
> The Vararam is the first OTRCAI I've found for the Ls2 GTOs in the US. Its definitely better then any normal HOT air intake... although you should know that it is going to require a little work with a Dremel and part off wheel... or some other way of cutting the plastic bracket on the backside of the radiator. Just follow the instructions that come with it and you shouldn't have any problems. I would also advise you to take a towel and cover what you can of the engine and and around it. I did this because I didn't want little plastic shavings all over everything. I also had to cut the slanted red connector hose down about 1/2" in, so I could get the filter to sit down correctly in the tray in order to close the hood.
> 
> Each GTO will be slightly different therefore some require more or less modification of the radiator bracket thing and the red connector hoses. Play around with the fit until you get it point correctly, centered and are able to close the hood. Oh... and don't tighten the pipe hoses too much... I stripped one of mine. But I do think you should do what the instructions say about letting the engine run for like 5-10 mins then re tightening the hose clamps in order to cold form the plastic and make a secure airtight fit.



I was just referring to the CAI's other than the ones you are referring to.The ones that sit in the stock air box position.


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

all right so it seems cai intakes are not a noticable gain on gto's? since the vararam is back order ill cancel it today and stick with the lpe since i got it for free


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Q8 GTO said:


> all right so it seems cai intakes are not a noticable gain on gto's? since the vararam is back order ill cancel it today and stick with the lpe since i got it for free


If I could get one for free,there would be no discussion.I'd have one,but for the look only.

You may see a VERY VERY small gain,but not worth paying much for imo.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> I was just referring to the CAI's other than the ones you are referring to.The ones that sit in the stock air box position.


Nah I totally understand you werent doggin the OTRCAI's... I was just giving him a little heads up on the Vararam since he said he was ordering one. I agree I would use the other CAI's for looks too if I didnt have the Vararam.

I do believe you would see around a 10-20 HP increase with the Vararam/OTRCAI over the stock and or other Hot Air Intakes. Considering the price is the same as any high end nicely polished Hot Air Intake like AME or LPE... I thought it was a great buy. 

I wish I would have dynoed my car before I bolted on the Vararam. With the car stock except for the Vararam I dynoed 360rwhp 350rwtq.... I was told the car was running slightly lean because of the Intake. Also you could see small waves at the higher end of the Dyno... I was told this was the computer altering the timing or something like that. Im going to get a tune once I grab my headers... just saving the money up cause I refuse to use pacesetters... I want a nice set of Kooks.

Its pretty cool when you stand outside the car with the hood down and have someone rev the engine with the OTRCAI on... you can hear and feel that air sucking in through the front Kidneys. Some say that it give the car somewhat of a Ram Air effect at higher speeds... Honestly I doubt it though... its not a true ram air but I'm sure it does get alot of air flow at higher speeds compared to a regular Hot Air Intake.


----------

